#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  pfSense com 2 WANS

## aguizo

Bom dia a todos.

Alguém sabe se é possível ter 2 placas WAN no pfSense, uma para um link via rádio e a outra para o link speedy, usando o rádio para acessar o sistema e o speedy para baixar e-mail e acessar a net?

Saudações e obrigado

----------

